# Periodic Inspection Reports for Caravans and Motorhomes



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a heated and ongoing debate regarding the introduction of 'compulsory' PIR's on the Practical Caravan forum.
The NCC is pushing for PIR's to be required to be carried out by dealer technicians . The dealer workshops have been gearing up by sending their sstaff on £1000 courses to become qualified.
The NCC are pushing for site owners e.g. CC, C&CC and private owners to insist on seeing the Test report before allowing the unit to be connected to the EHU point.
The technicians who have been on the courses say that to comply with the 17th edition of the IEE Wiring Regulations the inspection and report will take 4 hours on a standard unit and cost approx £200.
The technicians say that every bit of wire has to be inspected, all wiring has to be detached from the equipment to enable Insulation Tests to be carried out which will mean the possible removal of fridges, heaters etc.
The regs say that thge normal inspection period is 3 yearly except for units which cover higher than normal mileages etc which should be inspected at yearly intervals. The Teechnicians see this as a good earner and say they will only issue certs for a year.

As I say all very heated with lots of people saying they willnot get it done and sod the CC etc.
It appears standard to get an Test Report with a new MH if it was supplied by a UK manufacturer that lasts 3 years and I had one with my caravans. I have not got one with my Chausson so do non NCC or foreign MH's not have one?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh well-- wild camping will become very popular then. :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I will not allow anyone to disassemble parts of my nearly new van for any reason other than a necessary repair. Although I can see the sense in having a thorough inspection from time to time, say at 10 years old and every 5 years thereafter. 

Annually, no chance, Alan.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

It would appear to be voluntary:
http://www.national-caravan-council.co.uk/images/resources/TB-2009-017 PIR Testing.pdf


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zuma said:


> It would appear to be voluntary:
> http://www.national-caravan-council.co.uk/images/resources/TB-2009-017 PIR Testing.pdf


It would appear to be but the NCC is trying to get the CC / C&CC to give it teeth by requiring them to insist on a Certificate being shown or no EHU.
The CC have responded to questions by saying " There will be no requirement to show certificates this year".

The legality of the disclaimer on the form you linked to is also questionable. If the dealer says " You should have the PIR, sign the disclaimer if you do decline" what onus is there on the owner to sign it? coming to that what onus is there to go anywhere near a NCC approved workshop?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Should we have a poll on this to see how many members would be willing to comply so that who ever is responsible for dreaming this up knows how we feel about it. I would create a poll but I do not know enough about it to do so, Alan.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

They can all stick this idea where the sun don't shine.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Perhaps this would force the CC to re-think their nonsense policy of making everyone pay for the hook-up, even if they don't want it. At least it would mean that we could still use CCC sites without a hook-up.

Stuart


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I consider 10 year old refillable and never tested gas cylinders to be far more dangerous.
At least an electrical fire, in the worst case, gives time to abandon the vehicle whereas exploding gas doesn't!

In reality I imagine that very few caravans and MHs actually meet their end this way??


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

There is no way I would allow my van to be taken apart so some chimp can test my wiring each year as they would never put it back together correctly. 

I fully believe that you should get your electrics tested by using a plug in type tested and a sticker applied saying so - this happens at work every year - pat testing - and includes all appliances that you plug in.

This should be part of the hab check

Andy


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

What is an NCC approved workshop, and what or who is the NCC?

If the CC decide to implement this rule, then I for 1 will no longer be a member.

My van is German, and built to different standards than British vans, will these 'training courses' deal with different construction standards? Will my electrics have to be downgraded in order to comply?

As was said earlier, they can stick it where the light don't shine.

It's just another way for incompetents to make money!

David


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Knowing how keen the CC and other like organisations are to maximise membership numbers and relevant income I can only see one way they'd make it mandatory and that would be if it became law.

Maybe the NCC have tried the government route and been given a flea in their ear so they're trying to get the site owners to enforce it for them.


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi First of all bubblehead is talking a load of cr*p because pat testing is from the socet outwards ie an appliance, And as for chinps to test it all my men including myself have to be city & guild certified.
To the question if it is a building then it can be up to 5years and in a lot of cases if it is not done then the insurance might not payout if anything happens.
also the test is from the dis board to the light fitting (open light fitting) and the plug socket just open the plug socket and test all
Sirgraham


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Pat Testing*



sirgraham said:


> Hi First of all bubblehead is talking a load of cr*p because pat testing is from the socet outwards ie an appliance, And as for chinps to test it all my men including myself have to be city & guild certified.
> To the question if it is a building then it can be up to 5years and in a lot of cases if it is not done then the insurance might not payout if anything happens.
> also the test is from the dis board to the light fitting (open light fitting) and the plug socket just open the plug socket and test all
> Sirgraham


If the EHU cable was connected to van, and plugged into a PAT tester, would this show up any faults in the motorhome?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I really cannot see the point all properly built caravans and motorhomes have RCDs and the like as do the EHUs so any problematic device would trip one or other Pulling all the wires could induce more probs than cure and I agree that no one is going to mess with my kit 8O


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

sirgraham said:


> Hi First of all bubblehead is talking a load of cr*p because pat testing is from the socet outwards ie an appliance, And as for chinps to test it all my men including myself have to be city & guild certified.
> To the question if it is a building then it can be up to 5years and in a lot of cases if it is not done then the insurance might not payout if anything happens.
> also the test is from the dis board to the light fitting (open light fitting) and the plug socket just open the plug socket and test all
> Sirgraham


Sirgraham

It was not my intention to upset you. When we get this done at work some young spotty lad comes round and unplugs things, plugs them into a box and it prints out a label. In doing this he usually manages to uplug PCs that are in use or not plug things back in like PSUs or answer machines. I doubt very much he is trained to C&G standard.

They then plug an overgrown socket tester into each socket and test it.

This is done every year

Andy


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

domestic pir's are usually every 10years and only undertaken by experienced electricians, not newly qualified as it involves far more than just running continuity and insulation tests. I doubt many of these would be carried out by technicians qualified to c&g 2391. Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

longman said:


> domestic pir's are usually every 10years and only undertaken by experienced electricians, not newly qualified as it involves far more than just running continuity and insulation tests. I doubt many of these would be carried out by technicians qualified to c&g 2391. Andy


The propsed PIR regime for caravans would as a minimum require to be carried out by a CITO [Caravan Industry Training Organisation?] trained Technician. Of course any Electrician who has got the City & Guilds level 3 Certificate in Inspection, Testing and Certification of Electrical Installations (2391-10) could do it.
Ray


----------

